# karaoke for the deaf



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

hope this dosnt offend anyone but it is funny


----------



## stevo2006 (May 8, 2006)

like it :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Nice 1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Seen it before but just as good the second time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

One of my all time faves - absolute genius :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just as good as when I first saw it :lol:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

like it!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I would have been offended, but I couldn't hear it.


----------

